# Sticky  [INC2][GUIDE] Gain S-OFF and Root the HTC Incredible 2 (works on 2.3.4)



## jellybellys

How to Gain S-OFF on the HTC Droid Incredible 2
After you have S-OFF, you can root it, or install a custom rom, like CyanogenMod 9​
*DISCLAIMER:*
This process will void the worthless warranty on your Incredible 2. If you read all the steps first before doing this, then do it following every step very carefully, I can guarantee you that your phone will be just fine. *I recommend doing this in Linux*, because it works best that way, but it can be done in Windows... it's just harder and there is a greater chance you will run into problems.









Before you begin
If you have used the HTC unlock tool, you need to relock first.
Turn on USB Debugging in under Settings > Applications > Development > USB Debugging
*Linux Users:*
Install the ia32-libs package. If you are on Ubuntu or Debian, type this in the terminal:



Code:


sudo apt-get install ia32-libs


*Windows users: *(using windows is not recommended!)
Uninstall anything that is HTC related on your computer, such as HTC Sync.
Install the HTC Drivers at this link: http://downloads.unr...er3.0.0.007.exe
1. Downgrade hboot with attn1's script
This step is only necessary if you are on Android version 2.3.4. If you are on 2.3.3 skip this step.
To check what version of Android you are on, go to Settings > About Phone.

UPDATE: There was a software update that broke zergRush recently. If you run into problems in this step, take a peek at this post:
http://rootzwiki.com..._60#entry691054

*WARNING!* This will preform a complete wipe of your phone except for the SD Card!
a. Turn off fastboot. (Settings > Power > Fastboot)
b. Download attn1's tool: http://tau.shadowchi...-12102011-c.zip
c. Extract it to a folder and plug in your phone.
d. Run his tool. Make sure to *run it as an administrator or as root*.
*WARNING! *Do not unplug your phone till the tool has finished!
d. After it has finished, verify that everything was wiped and you are running 2.3.3.
e. Turn off your phone. Turn it back on while holding volume down. It should bring you to the bootloader.
If your phone still has ****LOCKED**** written at the top it did not work. Do not proceed.
Otherwise press volume down, then the power button to reboot.

2. Gain S-OFF
*WARNING!* This will void your warranty... but, it's not yours till you void the warranty.








a. Download revolutionary from http://revolutionary.io
b. Run revolutionary. It should do all the work for you. Just get a beta key on the website.
c. Revolutionary should ask you if you want to flash ClockworkMod when it's done. Say yes if you want it. (your going to want it!)

3. Installing CyanogenMod 10
a. Download CyanogenMod 10 from here: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30370-unofficial-cm10-for-the-inc2-2012-07-30/
b. Download Google Apps from here (get the latest one listed for JB): http://goo-inside.me/gapps
c. Copy the 2 zip files to your SD card.
d. Boot into recovery (Volume Down + Power while turning on... select recovery in hboot)
e. Select *wipe data/factory reset*. Scroll all the way down to Yes.
f. Then select install zip from sd card > choose zip from sd card.
g. Select your CyanogenMod zip and then press yes.
h. Select your gapps zip and choose yes.
i. Select ++Go Back++ then reboot system now.
_CONGRADULATIONS!_

*Troubleshooting*
IF: You have any driver troubles at all or fastboot driver troubles,
THEN: Do it in linux.







this guide works best in linux, but it also works in windows.

IF: You are stuck on the cyanogenmod screen after flashing CM,
THEN: You forgot to factory reset. Factory reset, then flash CM and Gapps again.

IF: You did not flash clockworkmod, but you wanted to,
THEN: Flash via fastboot. I made a post about this on page 4.

Thanks:
Thanks to attn1, he made the tool to downgrade to 2.3.3 from 2.3.4. Here is the thread for the tool:
http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1298990

And one last warning to all Incredible 2 users: DO *NOT* USE THE HTC TOOL TO UNLOCK THE BOOTLOADER!
If you did: Relock before doing these steps. This may help you: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1343114


----------



## ChaBuku

This thread has confused me, you say you got it when it was on Froyo, and since your mom is on Gingerbread.... but the Revolutionary S-Off tool says "HTC Droid Incredible 2 (vivow) 0.97.0000 (Gingerbread only!)"..... Gingerbread only. Seems like this should work for the most current updated Incredible 2 at first glance to me, is this not correct?


----------



## jellybellys

ChaBuku said:


> This thread has confused me, you say you got it when it was on Froyo, and since your mom is on Gingerbread.... but the Revolutionary S-Off tool says "HTC Droid Incredible 2 (vivow) 0.97.0000 (Gingerbread only!)"..... Gingerbread only. Seems like this should work for the most current updated Incredible 2 at first glance to me, is this not correct?


Yes, this is for 2.3.4 Gingerbread. 2.3.3 users can skip to step 5, and froyo users should either upgrade to 2.3.3 or run the old version of AlphaRevX


----------



## shov76

Will this wipe the phone? I have root but my wife doesnt. She's scare4d all of her settings/data/screens will be wiped. If this just gives root and keeps stock ROM then i think I'll do it. All she is looking for is wireless tether..


----------



## Liarsenic

I'm not a 100% but I think you can disable dun without root and use the hotspot feature of the phone but there is always a possibility you could be charged regardless, plus its stealing.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys

shov76 said:


> Will this wipe the phone? I have root but my wife doesnt. She's scare4d all of her settings/data/screens will be wiped. If this just gives root and keeps stock ROM then i think I'll do it. All she is looking for is wireless tether..


This will do a full wipe of the phone except for the sdcard. If she wants to backup everything to the sdcard, there are apps for that on the market.


----------



## Ghub1

Attn1 tool link is down. Is there a mirror?

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## sjpritch25

link at xda
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1298990


----------



## Ghub1

sjpritch25 said:


> link at xda
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1298990


Great! Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys

Ghub1 said:


> Great! Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I also updated the link to the latest link and revamped the thread.


----------



## Ghub1

jellybellys said:


> I also updated the link to the latest link and revamped the thread.


You are too kind 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## KatsumeBlisk

I didn't really need this since there's a guide on XDA, but thanks for writing this up. I'd rather stay away from that forum.


----------



## jellybellys

KatsumeBlisk said:


> I didn't really need this since there's a guide on XDA, but thanks for writing this up. I'd rather stay away from that forum.


No problem. Maybe I will add some pictures later to make it noob friendly.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## Ghub1

jellybellys said:


> No problem. Maybe I will add some pictures later to make it noob friendly.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


Noob friendly pictures would be GREAT!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys

Ghub1 said:


> Noob friendly pictures would be GREAT!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


There we go... I added a few. They are the simple steps though. When I find some time I will add pictures of flashing roms and stuff.


----------



## thisismalhotra

So I am trying to root my friends DINC2 and the attn's tool fails, any idea how else can I get the S-off and get the some root going?


----------



## Liarsenic

That's the only way to go if you're running stock 2.3.4. Unless you wanna use htc dev which isn't nearly as good.

Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


----------



## jellybellys

thisismalhotra said:


> So I am trying to root my friends DINC2 and the attn's tool fails, any idea how else can I get the S-off and get the some root going?


1st of all don't use HTC dev to unlock ever.

what's the error? If you used HTC dev to unlock you have to relock first.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## thisismalhotra

jellybellys said:


> 1st of all don't use HTC dev to unlock ever.
> 
> what's the error? If you used HTC dev to unlock you have to relock first.
> 
> Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


no HTC dev unlock, I am experienced at this because I have been rooting various HTC phones including crackflashing my own (recently retired) thunderbolt.

It turns out I had to disable my anti virus which was preventing the hack to work sucessfully (windows 7 64-bit) weird but maybe you should add that in OP in case other users have a similar experience.

Instead of the quick route I went to xda thread to do all the adb commands manually where I read about turning off AV so I thought maybe try that before going all shell on this.



> Windows: Disable or remove all phone, PDA, MP3 sync softwares, including HTC Sync, itunes, and all Antivirus software and suspend all unnecessary processes.


*Thanks for great concise information by the way.*


----------



## Liarsenic

I had to use adb commands to root mine too. The rev tool wouldn't do it automatically.

Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


----------



## jellybellys

Liarsenic said:


> I had to use adb commands to root mine too. The rev tool wouldn't do it automatically.
> 
> Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


I've used revolutionary on 2 different incredible 2's and never had to dive deep into adb. I wonder why.
As for anti-virus: I don't know why it would block it, but I don't use antivirus software. I'm just extra careful.


----------



## Liarsenic

Yea I couldn't figureout why it wouldnt work either. It would do most of it then it would stop. So I just ran the commands manually and it would perfectly.

Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


----------



## jellybellys

Liarsenic said:


> Yea I couldn't figureout why it wouldnt work either. It would do most of it then it would stop. So I just ran the commands manually and it would perfectly.
> 
> Sent from my Sabotaged Droid Incredible 2.


I suspect that is was something to do with the sleep command for the windows script. You could always replace the lines with sleep 10 with pause and it might work.


----------



## jellybellys

Thanks for the guide. It worked just fine on Ubuntu.


----------



## jellybellys

koolbear said:


> Thanks for the guide. It worked just fine on Ubuntu.


No problem. Glad I helped you!


----------



## lemonoid

So if this device was unlocked with the HTC Dev site previously, I should re-lock it first???

...Nevermind, I confirmed for myself. I relocked the bootloader just now, but hey... what the heck do I run exactly in attn's zip? there is a shell script and another file in there that can be run through command prompt, then there is zergrush which is just showing up as a 'File'


----------



## jellybellys

lemonoid said:


> So if this device was unlocked with the HTC Dev site previously, I should re-lock it first???
> 
> ...Nevermind, I confirmed for myself. I relocked the bootloader just now, but hey... what the heck do I run exactly in attn's zip? there is a shell script and another file in there that can be run through command prompt, then there is zergrush which is just showing up as a 'File'


Linux users run the shell script and windows users run the batch file. Windows users may have to change all the sleep 10's to pause


----------



## xxtsxx

i need some help, Im halfway through with this but the command hack-vivow is not working. Also when i start to type the code from the xda site, i get an error on the second line. any help would be great


----------



## jellybellys

xxtsxx said:


> i need some help, Im halfway through with this but the command hack-vivow is not working. Also when i start to type the code from the xda site, i get an error on the second line. any help would be great


This might help you in running the script:


> Windows users may have to change all the sleep 10's to pause


If you have unlocked via HTC dev you will need to relock first!


----------



## xxtsxx

well i found my first problem, i had a bad download. it was completely different from the correct one, so idk what was up with that. Now my problem is that when i get to the fastboot rebootRUU it just says waiting for device on both the script and when i manually copy and paste from the original post. I read that this probably means that fastboot isnt working, but i believe it is working, i added it to the path


----------



## jellybellys

xxtsxx said:


> well i found my first problem, i had a bad download. it was completely different from the correct one, so idk what was up with that. Now my problem is that when i get to the fastboot rebootRUU it just says waiting for device on both the script and when i manually copy and paste from the original post. I read that this probably means that fastboot isnt working, but i believe it is working, i added it to the path


Check that drivers are installed for fastboot too, not just adb. In the bootloader, when you have the phone plugged into your computer, it should show "Android phone" in device manager, not listed as an unknown device.


----------



## xxtsxx

jellybellys said:


> Check that drivers are installed for fastboot too, not just adb. In the bootloader, when you have the phone plugged into your computer, it should show "Android phone" in device manager, not listed as an unknown device.


yeah i think my fastboot was messed up, i unistalled all the drivers and redid everything and it worked perfectly! thanks for the help and guide!


----------



## jellybellys

xxtsxx said:


> yeah i think my fastboot was messed up, i unistalled all the drivers and redid everything and it worked perfectly! thanks for the help and guide!


Glad it worked out for you. Have fun trying out new roms and stuff. I personally think that aeroevan makes great roms, along with kernels to go with them. You should check out his ICS rom.


----------



## jellybellys

Wizkid pmed me saying he could not get into recovery, he just got a yellow triangle. If this helps anyone, here is what I pmed him back.


> You need to flash clockworkmod recovery. You can flash it in the bootloader by running this command.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> fastboot flash recovery recovery-clockwork-5.0.2.0-vivow.img<br />
> 
> Where recovery-clockwork-5.0.2.0-vivow.img is the recovery image for clockwork mod on the Incredible 2. You can obtain the recovery-clockwork-5.0.2.0-vivow.img at http://download.cloc...0.2.0-vivow.img
> 
> If you need any more help, post in the panic room if you are soft bricked or bricked.
> In windows, the drivers for fastboot may be different. If it does not work, do it in linux.


----------



## jellybellys

Does a moderator mind pinning this? I think it is helpful for 1st time androiders who want s-off/root.


----------



## rolandct

FWIW I couldn't get the downgrade script to work until I reset the phone to factory. Just kept failing half way in, when it rebooted it never pushed anything to the phone even though I had USB debugging on and fastboot off. Just my 2 cents for anyone who runs into a similar problem.


----------



## jellybellys

rolandct said:


> FWIW I couldn't get the downgrade script to work until I reset the phone to factory. Just kept failing half way in, when it rebooted it never pushed anything to the phone even though I had USB debugging on and fastboot off. Just my 2 cents for anyone who runs into a similar problem.


Don't know why that would happen, but I'm glad it worked for you.


----------



## Ghub1

I've tried running (both as administrator and normally) the attn1 tool but nothing is happening. It just quickly opens and closes the cmd terminally and nothing happens. What do I do?

**EDIT**

so I got it to run, but now the script isn't working. It just sticks at a black screen with "htc" sitting on it. What do I do now?


----------



## jellybellys

Ghub1 said:


> I've tried running (both as administrator and normally) the attn1 tool but nothing is happening. It just quickly opens and closes the cmd terminally and nothing happens. What do I do?
> 
> **EDIT**
> 
> so I got it to run, but now the script isn't working. It just sticks at a black screen with "htc" sitting on it. What do I do now?


Keep it on the black screen with HTC. It should eventually install the update after 5 mins or so. Is there a progress bar?


----------



## Ghub1

jellybellys said:


> Keep it on the black screen with HTC. It should eventually install the update after 5 mins or so. Is there a progress bar?


OH! Okay I'll try it again. There isn't a progress bar and the cmd terminal closes when it's at that screen.


----------



## Ghub1

jellybellys said:


> Check that drivers are installed for fastboot too, not just adb. In the bootloader, when you have the phone plugged into your computer, it should show "Android phone" in device manager, not listed as an unknown device.


It says "android usb device" with a sub link that says "My HTC" does that mean fastboot isn't set right?


----------



## jellybellys

Should mean it's working. Anything on fastboot devices?
Obviously if you got it to connect and show that screen though.


----------



## Ghub1

jellybellys said:


> Should mean it's working. Anything on fastboot devices?
> Obviously if you got it to connect and show that screen though.


Ya some fastboot commands were working too. I've had it sitting at that screen for 22 minutes now and nothing is happening. I'm really confused with this.


----------



## jellybellys

Hmmm... if you changed the misc version, then push the RUU to the sdcard and rename it to PG32IMG.zip and get into the bootloader. Might work that way.


----------



## Ghub1

jellybellys said:


> Hmmm... if you changed the misc version, then push the RUU to the sdcard and rename it to PG32IMG.zip and get into the bootloader. Might work that way.


Thanks. I just uninstalled and reinstalled everything and rebooted and it worked. I don't know what did it but hey it worked haha! Thanks a lot!


----------



## jellybellys

Ghub1 said:


> Thanks. I just uninstalled and reinstalled everything and rebooted and it worked. I don't know what did it but hey it worked haha! Thanks a lot!


Congratulations! Enjoy your S-OFFness! (is that a word?)


----------



## Liarsenic

Lol I don't know but it is now hehe.


----------



## jellybellys

Liarsenic said:


> Lol I don't know but it is now hehe.


Let's add it to the dictionary


----------



## JoshDB

I'm seriously going to huck this phone into a sewer. Been sitting here for too long trying to get this to work.

I ran the script after getting ADB working, apparently my computer doesn't recognize the sleep command? Whatever, I think. Tried to do it manually, ran into a permission denied error on the '
2.18.605.3' step. Whatever, I think. Maybe running the script again will help? Nope, now it doesn't even work on the first step, saying "No such file or directory". All of this crap sandwiched between countless reboots of phone and computer, battery pulls, uninstall/reinstalls, etc. Any ideas, anyone? Would be greatly appreciated. I'm doing this for a friend.​
EDIT: Never mind, got 'er done. Honestly don't remember much what I did. Lol...


----------



## jellybellys

JoshDB said:


> I'm seriously going to huck this phone into a sewer. Been sitting here for too long trying to get this to work.
> 
> I ran the script after getting ADB working, apparently my computer doesn't recognize the sleep command? Whatever, I think. Tried to do it manually, ran into a permission denied error on the '
> 2.18.605.3' step. Whatever, I think. Maybe running the script again will help? Nope, now it doesn't even work on the first step, saying "No such file or directory". All of this crap sandwiched between countless reboots of phone and computer, battery pulls, uninstall/reinstalls, etc. Any ideas, anyone? Would be greatly appreciated. I'm doing this for a friend.​
> EDIT: Never mind, got 'er done. Honestly don't remember much what I did. Lol...


Let me guess... were these windoze problems? Been using linux for a long time and never had any problems.


----------



## antintyty

Win 7 here, no issues once I got past the operator errors...thanks for the help OP, this was my wifes Inc2, she just upgraded and finally let me unlock/root her phone...rocking some CM9 for the moment...


----------



## djsnake210

Question... my wife has had an inc2 for about a year now, which is probably how long the warranty is, so i'm not worried about that at all. If I just used the HTC Dev site to gain s-off how far would that get me in the process? Would I just need to run revolutionary at that point to install recovery then flash su?


----------



## djsnake210

djsnake210 said:


> Question... my wife has had an inc2 for about a year now, which is probably how long the warranty is, so i'm not worried about that at all. If I just used the HTC Dev site to gain s-off how far would that get me in the process? Would I just need to run revolutionary at that point to install recovery then flash su?


I asked the same question on XDA and got a response... It sounds like the only option is downgrading and using the revolutionary method in order to gain s-off and root whereas the HTC Dev method only unlocks the bootloader.

I hope this info helps others.


----------



## riddles_xD

So I just received a replacement device yesterday.
I rooted my old phone a couple of months ago and had to do this downgrade then and everything worked fine.

Now, however, it won't work. I run the script as admin in cmd and everything seems to go fine until it tries to flash the old RUU. Here's what I get.

C:\adb>fastboot flash zip RUU_Vivo_W_Gingerbread_S_VERIZON_WWE_2.18.605.3_Ra dio_
1.09.01.0622_NV_VZW1.92_release_199487_signed.zip
sending 'zip' (292817 KB)... OKAY [ 51.352s]
writing 'zip'... INFOadopting the signature contained in this i
mage...
INFOsignature checking...
INFOzip header checking...
INFOzip info parsing...
INFOchecking model ID...
INFOchecking custom ID...
*[background=yellow]INFOchecking main version...
FAILED (remote: 43 main version check fail)[/background]*
finished. total time: 96.329s

C:\adb>fastboot reboot
rebooting...
finished. total time: 0.194s
C:\adb>

I highlighted what I think is the problem. It reboots but is still on 2.3.4
I thought it might be a bad download so I redownloaded, checked the md5, and tried it again. no luck.

Any help would be MUCH appreciated


----------



## jellybellys

riddles_xD said:


> So I just received a replacement device yesterday.
> I rooted my old phone a couple of months ago and had to do this downgrade then and everything worked fine.
> 
> Now, however, it won't work. I run the script as admin in cmd and everything seems to go fine until it tries to flash the old RUU. Here's what I get.
> 
> C:\adb>fastboot flash zip RUU_Vivo_W_Gingerbread_S_VERIZON_WWE_2.18.605.3_Ra dio_
> 1.09.01.0622_NV_VZW1.92_release_199487_signed.zip
> sending 'zip' (292817 KB)... OKAY [ 51.352s]
> writing 'zip'... INFOadopting the signature contained in this i
> mage...
> INFOsignature checking...
> INFOzip header checking...
> INFOzip info parsing...
> INFOchecking model ID...
> INFOchecking custom ID...
> *[background=yellow]INFOchecking main version...
> FAILED (remote: 43 main version check fail)[/background]*
> finished. total time: 96.329s
> 
> C:\adb>fastboot reboot
> rebooting...
> finished. total time: 0.194s
> C:\adb>
> 
> I highlighted what I think is the problem. It reboots but is still on 2.3.4
> I thought it might be a bad download so I redownloaded, checked the md5, and tried it again. no luck.
> 
> Any help would be MUCH appreciated


Hmmm... looks like the misc_version did not change. Pop open the script in a text editor and copy/paste each command into a terminal after you cd to the directory of the script. I'm specifically looking for the output of these 2 commands:

adb shell /data/local/tmp/zergRush
adb shell /data/local/tmp/sh -c '/data/local/tmp/misc_version -s 2.18.605.3'


----------



## riddles_xD

jellybellys said:


> Hmmm... looks like the misc_version did not change. Pop open the script in a text editor and copy/paste each command into a terminal after you cd to the directory of the script. I'm specifically looking for the output of these 2 commands:
> 
> adb shell /data/local/tmp/zergRush
> adb shell /data/local/tmp/sh -c '/data/local/tmp/misc_version -s 2.18.605.3'


Thanks for taking the time to help. You, sir, are a gentleman and a scholar.

The first command (temp root?) seemed to work. Here is the end of the code.

[*] Sending 173 zerglings ...

[+] Rush did it ! It's a GG, man !
[+] Killing ADB and restarting as root... enjoy!

The second command, however, seems to fail:

C:\vwhk-12102011-c>adb shell /data/local/tmp/sh -c '/data/local/tmp/misc_version -s 2.18.605.3'
--set_version set. VERSION will be changed to: 2.18.605.3
Patching and backing up partition 17...
Error opening backup file.

Pushing and the chmod on the file appeared to have worked earlier in the code.

Any ideas?


----------



## jellybellys

Looks like there wasn't enough time for adb to reboot. Leave about 10 seconds between the commands and try again.


----------



## riddles_xD

Ok, I figured it out.

So I feel like a total n00b, but I didn't realize I had been trying without an sd card. This phone is a replacement, so I had wanted to get it ready before transferring over my sd card and activating it. Sorry for the alarm, but thank you for the advice.


----------



## PalmerCurling

i keep erroring out when i attempt to run this, manually or via the included script (i am on linux).



Code:


* daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *<br />
* daemon started successfully *<br />
518 KB/s (21215 bytes in 0.039s)<br />
337 KB/s (15837 bytes in 0.045s)<br />
<br />
[**] Zerg rush - Android 2.2/2.3 local root<br />
[**] (C) 2011 Revolutionary. All rights reserved.<br />
<br />
[**] Parts of code from Gingerbreak, (C) 2010-2011 The Android Exploid Crew.<br />
<br />
[+] Found a GingerBread ! 0x00017118<br />
[*] Scooting ...<br />
[*] Sending 149 zerglings ...<br />
[*] Sending 189 zerglings ...<br />
[i][b][-] Hellions with BLUE flames !<br />
Sleeping 10 secs while adb restarts on the device....<br />
/data/local/tmp/sh: permission denied[/b][/i]<br />
< waiting for device ><br />
... OKAY<br />
erasing 'cache'... FAILED (command write failed (Protocol error))<br />
< waiting for device ><br />
sending 'zip' (292817 KB)... OKAY<br />
writing 'zip'... INFOadopting the signature contained in this image...<br />
INFOsignature checking...<br />
INFOzip header checking...<br />
INFOzip info parsing...<br />
INFOchecking model ID...<br />
INFOchecking custom ID...<br />
INFOchecking main version...<br />
FAILED (remote: 43 main version check fail)<br />
rebooting...

any idea what causes this...?


----------



## jellybellys

Looks like zergRush failed to gain a temp root. (hellions with blue flames)
Do you have an SD card in?


----------



## PalmerCurling

jellybellys said:


> Looks like zergRush failed to gain a temp root. (hellions with blue flames)
> Do you have an SD card in?


yessir, my sd card is in. its the same one from my first Dinc2 (this was a waranty replacment after the power buton stopped working.) do i need to format my sd card? i installed a file manager, and it sees the sd card no issues. or maybe just open up some space on the sd card?


----------



## jellybellys

Try running zergRush in /data/local instead of /data/local/tmp or whatever it was.


----------



## PalmerCurling

jellybellys said:


> Try running zergRush in /data/local instead of /data/local/tmp or whatever it was.


I get an error copying boomsh if I try running the included zergrush from /data/local.
Still get hellions if I follow the xda op.


----------



## randomdeanna

Just chiming in that I'm in the same boat (failed zergrush), and wanted to tie over to the xda thread where this is also being discussed. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1650519

In my most recent post there, I'm questioning abandoning using this method to downgrade, and using HTCdev to unlock the bootloader, flash CWM, and then flash the downgrade... but I don't know the ins and outs well enough to make a judgement call. Thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PalmerCurling

randomdeanna said:


> Just chiming in that I'm in the same boat (failed zergrush), and wanted to tie over to the xda thread where this is also being discussed. http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1650519
> 
> In my most recent post there, I'm questioning abandoning using this method to downgrade, and using HTCdev to unlock the bootloader, flash CWM, and then flash the downgrade... but I don't know the ins and outs well enough to make a judgement call. Thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


I was wondering the same thing honestly

EDIT: Based on what others have said (and with what i have read since posting this) this will not work. between probably losing the ability to get warranty replacement if hardware fails, and the fact that it may not succeed at all in accomplishing what we want it to do, i do not believe this is possible to do va the method you suggested, sadly









would taco root work for this...?


----------



## PalmerCurling

I GOT THIS TO WORK.

Here is how!

Download TacoRoot
Download the linked XDA tool
put all the files in the root of the XDA zip into the tools folder for whatever OS you're on, and toss TacoRoot there too.
pop open command line and navigate to that folder

adb push tacoroot.sh /data/local/tacoroot.sh
adb shell chmod 755 /data/local/tacoroot.sh
adb push misc_version /data/local
adb shell chmod 755 /data/local/misc_version

adb reboot recovery
*then reboot your phone*

adb shell /data/local/tacoroot.sh --setup
adb shell /data/local/tacoroot.sh --root
adb reboot bootloader
fastboot oem rebootRUU
fastboot erase cache
fastboot flash zip <name of the RUU zip from XDA Tool Zip>
fastboot reboot

WELCOME TO 2.3.3 AND HBOOT .97!!!!!!


----------



## randomdeanna

I've gotten only so far with this, and got stuck with endless boot cycles after running the root command. I think I'm screwing up in a few places, wondering if you can help clarify...



PalmerCurling said:


> adb shell /data/local/tacoroot.sh --setup


So, here's where I'm messing up, I think. When I enter this command, it returns "Rebooting into recovery, please press Volume+, Volume- and Power at the same time, and reboot the system" at the end of the command. I wait for the phone, and the red triangle exclamation point comes up. If I do volume up, volume down and power at the same time, it gives me the same recovery menu and I reboot. After executing the next command, I end up in endless boot cycling. Same thing if I just do volume up and power at the red triangle. Am I supposed to nail that sequence before the triangle comes up or something?

Other items to note:
-- I started messing around with the HTCdev bootloader unlock tool. I unlocked the bootloader, and then relocked it before I started any of this. When I'm in the bootloader screen, the top says "Relocked."
-- In the recovery menu, there's a message that says, " E: Can't open /cache/recovery/command" but it still lets me do everything.
-- I never activated this new phone. At some point in my mucking around, it stopped recognizing Verizon as the service provider, gives me the triangle over the service bars or no service at all. I can't activate the phone. So, I've effed the radio somehow, heh. Oops.
-- I can factory reset the phone via the bootloader. (tho this doesn't fix the radio)


----------



## jellybellys

Did some googling around and found out that there was a [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]6.01.605.05 software update recently that breaks zergRush. Using tacoroot instead should fix it.[/background]


----------



## randomdeanna

jellybellys said:


> Did some googling around and found out that there was a [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]6.01.605.05 software update recently that breaks zergRush. Using tacoroot instead should fix it.[/background]


"Should" being the key word, haha. If I could just figure out how to not make the endless boot cycle happen...


----------



## McSplatt

randomdeanna said:


> I GOT THIS TO WORK.
> 
> Here is how!
> 
> Download TacoRoot
> Download the linked XDA tool
> put all the files in the root of the XDA zip into the tools folder for whatever OS you're on, and toss TacoRoot there too.
> pop open command line and navigate to that folder
> 
> adb push tacoroot.sh /data/local/tacoroot.sh
> adb shell chmod 755 /data/local/tacoroot.sh
> adb push misc_version /data/local
> adb shell chmod 755 /data/local/misc_version
> 
> adb reboot recovery
> *then reboot your phone*
> 
> adb shell /data/local/tacoroot.sh --setup
> adb shell /data/local/tacoroot.sh --root
> adb reboot bootloader
> fastboot oem rebootRUU
> fastboot erase cache
> fastboot flash zip <name of the RUU zip from XDA Tool Zip>
> fastboot reboot
> 
> WELCOME TO 2.3.3 AND HBOOT .97!!!!!!


tried once, still get FAILED <remote: 43 main version check fail> on flashing zip, now i'm stuck in bootloop
will keep playing


----------



## jellybellys

McSplatt said:


> mine was like that, the *228 call fixes that.
> 
> tried once, still get FAILED <remote: 43 main version check fail> on flashing zip, now i'm stuck in bootloop
> will keep playing


I think he forgot to mention that you need to change the misc_version. Once you've gotten your temp root via tacoroot, and booted into android, then you need to change the misc version:


Code:


<br />
adb shell /data/local/tmp/sh -c '/data/local/misc_version -s 2.18.605.3'<br />


----------



## McSplatt

@palmer, are we not missing the misc_version step before the fastboot stuff? i.e.

adb shell /data/local/sh -c '/data/local/misc_version -s 2.18.605.3'


----------



## McSplatt

thanks jelly, i'm LEARNING!!! HOLY CRAP!

edit: no good, i get /data/local/sh: not found
also tried /data/local/tmp/sh, also not found


----------



## jellybellys

McSplatt said:


> thanks jelly, i'm LEARNING!!! HOLY CRAP!


If you really wanted to know how this process worked, then here is a noob friendly explanation. misc_version is a program that lets you change what the bootloader thinks your version is, as long as you have root access. Normally, the bootloader won't let you downgrade, so when you install an RUU, it checks what the misc_version is. The whole goal of the downgrade process is:
1. Gain a temp root so you can change the misc_version
2. Change the misc_version with your temp root.
3. Reboot into bootloader and install the 2.3.3 RUU.
4. Bootloader thinks you are running froyo (even though you aren't) and lets you "update."


----------



## McSplatt

jellybellys said:


> If you really wanted to know how this process worked, then here is a noob friendly explanation. misc_version is a program that lets you change what the bootloader thinks your version is, as long as you have root access. Normally, the bootloader won't let you downgrade, so when you install an RUU, it checks what the misc_version is. The whole goal of the downgrade process is:
> 1. Gain a temp root so you can change the misc_version
> 2. Change the misc_version with your temp root.
> 3. Reboot into bootloader and install the 2.3.3 RUU.
> 4. Bootloader thinks you are running froyo (even though you aren't) and lets you "update."


yeah, i was aware of what each step does, but every trick i try finds a new roadblock, such as sh: not found. any ideas?


----------



## randomdeanna

McSplatt said:


> mine was like that, the *228 call fixes that.


Yeah, I tried that-- it doesn't even connect. I either only have only bar and it just sits there and eventually disconnects, or I have no bars at all. In the signal info, it tells me the service provider is unknown. I hosed a radio on a D2G once, was a very similar experience. (I'm *awesome* at breaking things.)


----------



## randomdeanna

jellybellys said:


> I think he forgot to mention that you need to change the misc_version. Once you've gotten your temp root via tacoroot, and booted into android, then you need to change the misc version:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> adb shell /data/local/tmp/sh -c '/data/local/misc_version -s 2.18.605.3'<br />


For kicks 'n' giggles, while in bootloop, I used


Code:


<br />
adb shell /data/local/ -c '/data/local/misc_version -s 2.18.605.3'<br />

since that's the location we pushed misc_version to. Got 'permission denied', so tacoroot hasn't been able to complete its work, it seems.


----------



## fsiddique

If anyone is still have issues, try out my steps here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=26296376&postcount=276


----------



## fsiddique

And for those having boot loop problems after the root option, make sure fast boot is disabled in menu, settings, power

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wicked_brujo

I am having problems still, it does the root however the misc_version writing is failing. It says backup patching failed.


----------



## McSplatt

wicked_brujo said:


> I am having problems still, it does the root however the misc_version writing is failing. It says backup patching failed.


Same here, I hope someone smarter than me can crack this.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

after you get your temp root, if you do "adb shell su" do you get a # or a $ ?


----------



## McSplatt

jellybellys said:


> after you get your temp root, if you do "adb shell su" do you get a # or a $ ?


I get #. I didn't enter Su though, just adb shell. I never have been able to get it not to bootloop at that point either, even with fast boot unchecked. But I do have temp root. When I get a chance ill try again and tell u exactly what it says after the sh command.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wicked_brujo

Same, I get # so the root is going thru is just not writing the version.


----------



## jellybellys

...and you're really sure the SD card is in?


----------



## McSplatt

Yup, I wonder if its unmounted somehow?
Edit: derp I guess it couldn't be

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys

McSplatt said:


> Yup, I wonder if its unmounted somehow?
> Edit: derp I guess it couldn't be
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


I honestly have no clue then. It might be worth the money to buy an XTC clip then.


----------



## McSplatt

jellybellys said:


> I honestly have no clue then. It might be worth the money to buy an XTC clip then.


That's what I'm thinking.. ill wait a while and see if someone figures it out.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fsiddique

You don't need an XTC clip. If you type adb shell and get a # taco root succeeded in getting temp root. If you are having issues downgrading your main version, instead of flashing the misc file, you can use misctool found here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1526316

And manually change the mainver to 2.xx whatever then proceed normally to fast boot for the downgrade.

To make sure it worked, in fastboot you can run fastboot getvar mainver I believe and it should be whatever you manually changed it to.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wicked_brujo

Finally! thanks to all of you for doing this type of stuff cause I surely don't have the patience for it.


----------



## McSplatt

fsiddique said:


> You don't need an XTC clip. If you type adb shell and get a # taco root succeeded in getting temp root. If you are having issues downgrading your main version, instead of flashing the misc file, you can use misctool found here:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1526316
> 
> And manually change the mainver to 2.xx whatever then proceed normally to fast boot for the downgrade.
> 
> To make sure it worked, in fastboot you can run fastboot getvar mainver I believe and it should be whatever you manually changed it to.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Tapatalk 2


Thanks, ill try this as soon as I have a minute!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kobowm

here is your root method for this 6.01.605.05 firmware.... make sure you download the file. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/26668-how-to-root-dinc2-on-60160505-firmware/


----------



## bridger

SUCCESS! After staying up all night long, I finally have my Inc2 rooted, S-OFF, 0.97 HBOOT, running Cyanogen Mod 7, with the Revolutionary version of ClockWorkMod Recovery... started with 0.98 HBOOT, Android 2.3.4, Software # 5.10.605.9 ..... on Windows XP (couldn't get Revolutionary to run on Linux, although Revolutionary is not required for this first & trickiest step.)

I tried so many different things, basically following Palmer's instructions (page 7 of this thread) -- but what I _think_ did the trick, was to get root within the ADB console, with _su_ command, gaining Superuser status with the Android (dialog popped up on Android, which was booted up into the OS, to confirm Superuser request), which then enabled me to do tacoroot. I think.

_adb shell_
_su_

and the *$* symbol turned into a *#* symbol, which indicates Superuser (root) permission. Note this is just within ADB shell ... still need to root device permanently. (via temp. tacoroot exploit)

Before I figured this out, I was hitting a dead-end with the "_adb shell /data/local/tacoroot.sh --root" _command -- "Permission Denied" or some error like that.

But I was trying lots of stuff, & the solution could have been elsewhere. Another thing worth mentioning: I would get a weird syntax error ("newline unexpected?") when using the official tacoroot.sh ... I found some tacoroot.sh linked on a thread, which was much smaller (3KB vs. 38KB). The funny thing is, I don't think I was getting those errors the whole time, with official tacoroot.sh. Here is the mystery zip containing tacoroot & misc_version, which I have uploaded:

http://www.mediafire...39424sm13iy4abi

SUMMARY:

- install HTC USB Drivers, fastboot, ADB.exe at the least (Android Debugging

1. downloaded toolkit from this post: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1298990 (_vwhk.......zip_), unzipped to C:\ ... renamed to _vwhk_ to simplify console commands.
2. moved all tools from _vwhk_ root folder into its _tools/__Win_ folder ... this simplifies console commands.
3. also added to _vwhk	ools\win_ the tacoroot.sh, which I linked (the smaller one, 3KB), AFTER renaming original to _tacoroot.sh 1_, as backup.
4. added to _vwhk tools\win_ misc_version from https://github.com/d...n_universal.zip (version changer? i'm pretty noob)
I _think_ this is the one I succeeded with... but there is also a misc_version already in the toolkit, which probably will work too. It's also possible my memory is foggy... I also might have bypassed this step by loading the misctool zip from recovery (you can find it on forums -- sets version to 1.0.0... or whatever). Alternate link (personal upload): http://www.mediafire...7nod1ue996izcqh. But I'm pretty sure I used the following commands (mostly pasted from Palmer's post above):

5. _command time._ Phone plugged in with USB, Charge-Only mode, debugging enabled (Dev settings), Fastboot disabled (power settings).

In Windows, Start > Run > _cmd_ ... type _cd_ _[path of folder containing tools & files]_-- or right-click that folder (eg. _vwhk	ools\win) _& do _Command Here_ (maybe a Microsoft Powertoy feature? easy download)

adb push tacoroot.sh /data/local/tacoroot.sh
adb shell chmod 755 /data/local/tacoroot.sh
adb push misc_version /data/local
adb shell chmod 755 /data/local/misc_version

adb reboot recovery
_reboot phone from recovery_

*adb shell*
*su*
_got prompt on phone to grant Superuser permission, clicked OH YESSSS_

adb shell /data/local/tacoroot.sh --setup
_might need to do 'adb shell' ... 'su' again once it's rebooted ... just a guess_
adb shell /data/local/tacoroot.sh --root
adb reboot bootloader
fastboot oem rebootRUU
fastboot erase cache
fastboot flash zip <name of the RUU zip from XDA Tool Zip>
fastboot reboot

6. SUCCESS!	?

I then referred to the Full Update Guide - HTC Incredible 2 @ CyanogenMod Wiki, to gain S-OFF & install CyanogenMod 7.
- used _Revolutionary_ to gain S-OFF & whatever else it does... includes ClockWork Recovery
- CM7 install was easy. It's great -- lots of customization ... fast ...

however, I think my signal strength has dropped significantly. Apparently a somewhat common problem.

edit: have upgraded Radio, tried both 0722 & 1111, still getting 1-2 bars where I would get 2-3 bars w/ Stock device. Troublesome... I mean it's a phone after all...
Any signal advice?

I updated Roaming, no apparent improvement.	(when dialing in to Verizon Activation *228, CM7's built-in Activation Wizard takes over dial-pad ... so I used this ADB console command:
_adb shell_
_service call phone 2 s16 2_
to dial 2 on Dialpad ... which doesn't work for starting Roaming Upgrade, but it does re-enable the Dialpad so you _can_ press 2 ...to upgrade roaming capabities. If there's any point to that, anyways... any help with signal appreciated

> useful links:
xda-developers > Inc2 General Forum
[Tool] Downgrade VivoW with hboot 0.98 @ xda
ADB - Dev Guide
Overclocking 101


----------



## bridger

Other little tweaks I did, which may or may not make a difference:

- Power > _Fastboot_ *disabled* (common advice for this task)
- Applications > _Unkown Sources _*enabled*
- Applicatoins > Development > _Stay Awake_ *enabled* (convenience)
- oh, and also, I relocked the bootloader some time prior before succeeding. Reboot into bootloader - _adb reboot bootloader - _and in fastboot mode: _fastboot oem lock_ . I had previously unlocked the bootloader with HTC's tool from the HTCdev site. Dunno if this made any difference or not. I was desperate.


----------



## jrpmom1010

So, I've tried to follow your instructions above, bridger, but when i enter su, it's telling me permission denied. Any thoughts? This is making me crazy.


----------



## Saudademaru

I just tried putting in cyanogen mod 7 by doing this and now I am up to the part where I boot for the first time in the mod and it has been over 15 minutes all it does is flash the blue droid with the arrow circling him once then goes black and does it over and over again. Did I do something wrong? Can this be fixed?

*edit*
After playing around with it myself for about 20 minutes I finally got it to work. Just gives me something to be more proud of  Thanks for this guide.


----------



## podycffd

also getting permission denied on su command.. any help?


----------



## jellybellys

Saudademaru said:


> I just tried putting in cyanogen mod 7 by doing this and now I am up to the part where I boot for the first time in the mod and it has been over 15 minutes all it does is flash the blue droid with the arrow circling him once then goes black and does it over and over again. Did I do something wrong? Can this be fixed?
> 
> *edit*
> After playing around with it myself for about 20 minutes I finally got it to work. Just gives me something to be more proud of  Thanks for this guide.


^^ The perfect example of forgetting to wipe.


----------



## PalmerCurling

also check out my thread here, i have a walk through on the taco root method outlined.


----------



## ghoshnik

?!?! I think this worked so far....just one question. I can confirm 2.3.3 and hboot .97 but if i reboot my phone, it reboots 1 or 2 times until it stays operational. anyone see this before. i got a single error during attn1's script but it scrolled too fast off the screen cuz it just continued on normally. not sure if theres a log anywhere. but no other errors and all seems well after bootlooping 1 or 2 times.

just asking before i continue on to revolutionary and Cmod9.

edit:
this worked fine for me. used revolutionary then installed cyanogen 9 just as jellybellys said. worked without any issue and now the previous bootlooping issue after a restart is gone as well. so far i like this rom alot.

thanks jelly and all others that help the community....


----------



## ml3000

so anyone have any idea how long INFOzip info parsing... is supposed to take? Its been sitting there for a good 30 min. This is what I have in the command prompt thus far.

C:\android>if /I NOT EXIST C:\Windows\adb.exe copy tools\win\adb.exe C:\Windows

1 file(s) copied.

C:\android>if /I NOT EXIST C:\Windows\AdbWinApi.dll copy tools\win\AdbWinApi.dll
C:\Windows
1 file(s) copied.

C:\android>if /I NOT EXIST C:\Windows\AdbWinUsbApi.dll
Press any key to continue . . .

C:\android>if /I NOT EXIST C:\Windows\fastboot.exe copy tools\win\fastboot.exe C
:\Windows
1 file(s) copied.

C:\android>if /I NOT EXIST C:\Windows\sleep.exe copy tools\win\sleep.exe C:\Wind
ows
1 file(s) copied.

C:\android>adb shell rm -r /data/local/tmp/*
* daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
* daemon started successfully *
rm failed for /data/local/tmp/*, No such file or directory

C:\android>adb push zergRush /data/local/tmp/zergRush
1218 KB/s (21215 bytes in 0.017s)

C:\android>adb push misc_version /data/local/tmp/misc_version
1189 KB/s (15837 bytes in 0.013s)

C:\android>adb shell chmod 777 /data/local/tmp/zergRush

C:\android>adb shell chmod 777 /data/local/tmp/misc_version

C:\android>adb shell /data/local/tmp/zergRush

[**] Zerg rush - Android 2.2/2.3 local root
[**] © 2011 Revolutionary. All rights reserved.

[**] Parts of code from Gingerbreak, © 2010-2011 The Android Exploid Crew.

[+] Found a GingerBread ! 0x00017118
[*] Scooting ...
[*] Sending 149 zerglings ...
[*] Sending 189 zerglings ...
[-] Hellions with BLUE flames !

C:\android>echo Sleeping 10 secs while adb restarts on the device....
Sleeping 10 secs while adb restarts on the device....

C:\android>sleep 10

C:\android>adb shell /data/local/tmp/sh -c '/data/local/tmp/misc_version -s 2.18
.605.3'
/data/local/tmp/sh: permission denied

C:\android>adb reboot bootloader

C:\android>fastboot oem rebootRUU
< waiting for device >
... OKAY [ 0.283s]
finished. total time: 0.284s

C:\android>fastboot erase cache
erasing 'cache'... FAILED (command write failed (No such file or
directory))
finished. total time: 0.001s

C:\android>fastboot flash zip RUU_Vivo_W_Gingerbread_S_VERIZON_WWE_2.18.605.3_Ra
dio_1.09.01.0622_NV_VZW1.92_release_199487_signed.zip
< waiting for device >
sending 'zip' (292817 KB)... OKAY [ 50.041s]
writing 'zip'... INFOadopting the signature contained in this i
mage...
INFOsignature checking...
INFOzip header checking...
INFOzip info parsing...


----------



## McSplatt

@ml3000 zergrush no workie. Must use tacoroot.

Sent from my vivow using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ml3000

Where is the linked xda tool? I am not sure what that is?


----------



## bberryhill0

Try this thread:

http://androidforums.com/showthread.php?t=592064

I've heard that "Hellions with BLUE flames" means you have to use tacoroot.


----------



## jellybellys

Thanks to whomever mod pinned this! Gives me a reason to update it now. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## raven2k7

i see it says that i have to relock the phone. how do i know if i need to do it ? do they mean if its unlocked to all gsm carriers in world ? thats what it means when it talks about relocking it ?


----------



## monkey allen

im still confused what to do if it sstill locked. I rooted my dinc2 before the update, got new one and seem to be stuck.


----------



## monkey allen

as usual in these types of threads ya have to read every single lin eof every post then decide what is right and what is wrong. of course the first step didnt work so now im left in limbo. i need to downgrade the hboot i guess but cant seem to find an easy or dependable way to do it. is there another working guide to rooting?


----------



## coma73

Hey guys i recently rooted using the htc dev method but now im stuck on htc logo, after flashing the cm7 vivow using cwm. any ideas? im in bad shhape without my phone.


----------



## grolg

Hi. I just tried this with a new Inc 2 that came with Android 2.3.4 ( software 5.10.605.9 ). The results below look mostly encouraging, but upon reboot it would seem that things are the same and the bootloader is still locked. Any suggestions ? Sven

-------------------------------
lanker hboot # ./hack-vivow.sh
* daemon not running. starting it now *
* daemon started successfully *
rm failed for /data/local/tmp/*, No such file or directory
398 KB/s (21215 bytes in 0.051s)
337 KB/s (15837 bytes in 0.045s)

[**] Zerg rush - Android 2.2/2.3 local root
[**] (C) 2011 Revolutionary. All rights reserved.

[**] Parts of code from Gingerbreak, (C) 2010-2011 The Android Exploid Crew.

[+] Found a GingerBread ! 0x00017118
[*] Scooting ...
[*] Sending 149 zerglings ...
[+] Zerglings found a way to enter ! 0x10
[*] Sending 149 zerglings ...
[*] Trying a new path ...
[*] Sending 149 zerglings ...
[*] Trying a new path ...
[*] Sending 149 zerglings ...
[*] Trying a new path ...
[*] Sending 149 zerglings ...
[+] Zerglings caused crash (good news): 0x401219c4 0x0054
[*] Researching Metabolic Boost ...
[+] Speedlings on the go ! 0xafd26019 0xafd39ee7
[*] Poping 24 more zerglings
[*] Sending 173 zerglings ...

[+] Rush did it ! It's a GG, man !
[+] Killing ADB and restarting as root... enjoy!
Sleeping 10 secs while adb restarts on the device....
--set_version set. VERSION will be changed to: 2.18.605.3
Patching and backing up partition 17...
Error opening backup file.
< waiting for device >
... OKAY
< waiting for device >
erasing 'cache'... OKAY
sending 'zip' (292817 KB)... OKAY
writing 'zip'... INFOadopting the signature contained in this image...
INFOsignature checking...
INFOzip header checking...
INFOzip info parsing...
INFOchecking model ID...
INFOchecking custom ID...
INFOchecking main version...
FAILED (remote: 43 main version check fail)
rebooting...


----------



## grolg

FWIW, I was able to gain S-OFF and root from the following link which utilizes the TacoRoot exploit.

http://androidforums.com/incredible-2-all-things-root/592064-guide-how-manually-downgrade-firmware-build-6-01-605-05-a.html


----------



## rAudiOne

Please excuse the noob question; I'm technically savvy but new to rooting phones.

When your instructions say "download" this file or that, am I downloading on the phone? Or on the Linux/windows PC to which the phone is connected?


----------



## McSplatt

rAudiOne said:


> Please excuse the noob question; I'm technically savvy but new to rooting phones.
> 
> When your instructions say "download" this file or that, am I downloading on the phone? Or on the Linux/windows PC to which the phone is connected?


PC

Sent from my vivow using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dnargsiefil

Hi... I'm a noob to Incredible 2.

I own the Galaxy Nexus and have it rooted and installed custom ROM. I will be traveling to Europe and have ordered a global phone from Verizon.
My question is, assuming there is a custom ROM out there with either ICS or JB for the incredible 2, can I follow instructions to get a custom ROM on the Incredible, but revert it back to "New Out of Box" status when I have to return it back to Verizon?

What custom ROM's would be out there and are they different between the 4G and Global Incredible?

Thanks Jens


----------



## javapop

This is a great guide, I'm actually trying to downgrade to 2.3.3 so I can gain s-off I know it's a dated phone; but if anyone could assist, I'd appreciate it. I am trying to use fastboot to "relock" my phone; but fastboot doesn't seem to recognize the phone.

Does it just need to be on, with USB debugging and charge only to be recognized? I installed the drivers.

If you could offer some tips, that would be great!


----------



## jt11

I have used the HTCdev tool, installed clockwork recovery, Superuser. What steps I need to do from above.

Sorry to ask noob question as I am not familiar with roortin .My goal is to install custom ROM in htc incredible 2.

Thanks


----------

